# Is this legs to a Treadle Lathe?



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Guys I was talking to a friend of a friend about this estate of woodworking stuff he come into, I want to know if these look like they are legs to a Treadle Lathe? So I can ask if he has the rest of it. There is so much more, but I am really interested in this. Funny thing is he was I seen a pic of his adze and he used it as a hoe and I am like that is not what that is for and he did not even realize a lot of this stuff is for woodworking. LOL Great guy though.
@Schroedc @Brink @woodtickgreg @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks to be legs to a wheeler & wilson sew a lot. damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2018)

They don't look like any I have seen a treadle lathe. I don't see a decent flywheel mounting area either. The top area is too wide for any lathe bed I've ever seen from the treadle era as well. I'd lean to sewing machine legs. Would have had a filler panels across the middle that would have held the flywheel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Schroedc yup ole wheeler and wilson


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like we posted at the same time. I will say, if the rest of the drive-line is there that base would be perfect to build a treadle lathe as the flywheel is on the correct sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Schroedc Thanks for your help, I will ask


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @Schroedc Thanks for your help, I will ask



If the sewing machine is there, that would be the best use, restore it.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Schroedc I think you are right about that. you got a good adze now don't you, god he has a basement, attic, and garage of this stuff, I bet he has the rest or that was the guy before him's plan, I will let you know tomorrow or whenever I hear back


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Seeing this pic will make a guy wonder though, do you think they were bought?
@Schroedc


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 7, 2018)

There’s a nice hand plane in that first picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Lou Currier its a 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

@Lou Currier upon closer inspection I believe it is a No5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2018)

Or is it a no. 6 ?


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

@woodtickgreg no greg pretty positive its a 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 8, 2018)

Those legs could be the base for a very nice table. They look like they're about the right height for a sofa or entry way table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

@Tim Carter That they would but make a cool treadle lathe!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2018)

Those old iron leg sets are highly sought after for industrial-hipster type furniture, put an old barn wood slab on top and done......


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

@barry richardson Thats true and here in the mid mid west I got barns falling down around my ears.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

Would you guys know the guy got back to me, he has 4 or 5 sets of legs and 2 treadle lathe's Wohoo!! HA!
@Schroedc @barry richardson @Tim Carter

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 8, 2018)

And he tells me well I was going to scrap them, I am just a metal junker. 
Out comes the 21 gun salute! Damn! Ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 8, 2018)

You’ll have to show use  of your score.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> You’ll have to show use  of your score.


And of your haul!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 9, 2018)

This is not a treadle I don't think or is it guys? Be a nice unit though!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 9, 2018)

Got a grinding stone on it too looks like


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 9, 2018)

The info I found on this Montgomery Ward says it is a 63 (as the serial suggests) and no not a treadle, but a good lathe for turning chair parts. and the legs are under the wood


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 9, 2018)

And Maybe the lathe is older, I can't tell, all the weird info out there, LOL. But neat none the less


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> This is not a treadle I don't think or is it guys? Be a nice unit though!
> 
> View attachment 141527
> 
> ...



Jeff, if you want a manual to look at for that lathe, a copy of one can be found here. VintageMachinery.org and the forums at OWWM.org are a huge wealth of information on old iron, focusing on American made, but they do make some concessions for old European iron.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 9, 2018)

@Sprung Thank You

Reactions: Like 1


----------

